# Hedge Fund fireworks show!



## bribieman (30 October 2008)

With the Hedge Funds Fiscal year ending 31st Oct and the redemtion date to these funds starting on the 15th November. We could have front seats to a Big Show in the next 2 weeks????

Wonder How many US citizens will apply for redemtions?????? Not many one would think

Bribieman


----------



## kransky (30 October 2008)

what are these redemptions your talk about??


----------



## BentRod (30 October 2008)

Kransky,
            Redemptions are when the customers of hedge funds request 'out'.

Obviously this induces selling from the hedge funds, check out that last 15 minutes on DJI last night for an example of what could be HF's dumping into strength.


----------



## chops_a_must (30 October 2008)

bribieman said:


> With the Hedge Funds Fiscal year ending 31st Oct and the redemtion date to these funds starting on the 15th November. We could have front seats to a Big Show in the next 2 weeks????
> 
> Wonder How many US citizens will apply for redemtions?????? Not many one would think
> 
> Bribieman



What? The last few weeks haven't already been fireworks as the hedge funds get out?

Been going on for weeks now.


----------



## BentRod (30 October 2008)

> What? The last few weeks haven't already been fireworks as the hedge funds get out?




The primary reason for all the volatility IMO.


----------



## Naked shorts (30 October 2008)

bribieman said:


> With the Hedge Funds Fiscal year ending 31st Oct and the redemtion date to these funds starting on the 15th November. We could have front seats to a Big Show in the next 2 weeks????
> 
> Wonder How many US citizens will apply for redemtions?????? Not many one would think
> 
> Bribieman




US citizens? are these dates only for US hedge funds?

What are the dates like for the Australian funds?


----------



## Glen48 (30 October 2008)

Do hedge funds include CDS's? I thought they were suppose to settle about 21/23/10


----------



## chops_a_must (30 October 2008)

BentRod said:


> The primary reason for all the volatility IMO.




Indeed. Hence my post.

And why any drying up of volume is probably a good thing for here on.


----------



## julius (31 October 2008)

Forget about clients wanting redemptions...

Most fund managers earn fee's relative to an equity 'high-water mark'.

Once the fiscal year ends they will be closing doors by the dozen.


----------

